# Lenze 9300 mit WinMOD simulieren



## cosmomaster (21 September 2009)

Ich brauche für eine Anlagensimulation ein Makro eines Lenze Frequenzumrichters 9300. Hat da jemand was im Petto? Gibt es außer die WinMOD eigenen noch andere Downloadseiten wo man Makros austauschen kann?
Bei Lenze ist leider nichts zu bekommen.


----------



## Waelder (21 September 2009)

Hi Cosmo,

hast Du die GSD Datei vom Lenze Umrichter ?

Wenn du Via Profibus das ding simulierst, kannst Du die GSD in WInmod Importieren und die einzelnen Bits (Worte usw) direkt ansprechen. Kannst zB sagen wenn Start kommt, dann gib mir ne rückmeldung ebenso mit soll und istwerten. Ich habe das mit Siemens MMs gemacht. Allerdings ein Makro habe ich hierfür nicht. 
Geh einfach her und lege jedes Bit (Word usw) auf deiner Winmod Simu auf dein Fenster und schau was wo leuchtet bzw. Meldungen zurückgibt. anschliessend MAKRO Basteln fertig.
Mit viel glück kannst Du dann via Hardwaremanager S7 export deine S7-300cfg direkt in das Winmod lesen.

Welche Version Winmod hast Du ? Und welchen Treiber. 

Gruss Wälder


----------



## cosmomaster (21 September 2009)

Ok, mit der GSD-Datei ist ne gute Idee aber ich simuliere über PLCSim. Also völlig ohne Hardware. 
Das Problem bei dem Lenze ist das man je nach Parametrierung unterschiedliche Funktionsblöcke zusammenschalten kann und sich damit die Funktion der Ein-Ausgänge sowie das Umrichterverhalten ändert. 

WinMOD 5.00
Treiber: PLCSim Anschaltung A75


----------



## Waelder (21 September 2009)

Ok muss dann leider passen. Hast nicht zufällig den A74 Profibus mit entsprechender Karte ? 
Es müsste aber auch gehen, dass Du die Peripherie zum Lenze komplett manuell anlegst. Wie gesagt das ist kein Hexenwerk. 
Zum groben testen müsste das langen.


----------



## cosmomaster (23 September 2009)

Hat jemand Zugriff auf die WinMOD Downloaddatenbank bei Mewes&Partner? Ich habe leider keinen Softwareservicevertrag. Würde gerne wissen ob es da was zu LENZE oder anderen Umrichtern gibt.


----------



## Daywalker (26 September 2009)

Na dann bau dir doch einfach ein Makro nach. Kann doch so schwer nicht sein...!  Hättest ja am WE ein bißchen üben können... *ROFL*


----------

